# Pit Vipers



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Yea or Nay?

I just ordered a pair, love the retro and marketing, so sick brah :lol:


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

What did I just watch?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Vader said:


> What did I just watch?


:cornut:


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm not cool enough to wear them


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah those are bad to the bone and you all should consider buying them. I'm a youtube influencer. Believe me, I know whats cool


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Both respect AND authority — wow.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I'll be honest, I like the styling but the price with lens that can't be replaced means no from me.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> Both respect AND authority - wow.


 :lol: I know right!

I have a few rides on these and really like them so far. The 3 ways of adjustment work perfect for me, it's hard to find glasses that fit. Alot of the styles are sold out but I liked this one, the gold matches my bike parts! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eelgerg (May 23, 2020)

I just got me a pair of double wide pit vipers. Love them except the ear piece is the soft rounded one and I’d prefer to swap for the firm shorter ones. Must inquire to see if they are available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Eelgerg said:


> I just got me a pair of double wide pit vipers. Love them except the ear piece is the soft rounded one and I'd prefer to swap for the firm shorter ones. Must inquire to see if they are available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My last pair came with both, did you throw them out with the packaging maybe?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Well my first pair pictured above were ruined after drinking way too many beers and took a digger on my beach cruiser lol. They likely saved my eyeball though!


----------



## Eelgerg (May 23, 2020)

Nah I bought second hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

New pair here, double wides, polarized this time.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Eelgerg said:


> Nah I bought second hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww bummer!


----------



## Eelgerg (May 23, 2020)

Here they are. I love them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

